
WordPress to ditch React library over Facebook patent clause risk - dankohn1
https://techcrunch.com/2017/09/15/wordpress-to-ditch-react-library-over-facebook-patent-clause-risk/
======
yeahsure
More discussion on this:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15253781](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15253781)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15261213](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15261213)

------
zapt02
While the patent clause is part of the issue, the WP leadership has been given
a lot of backlash for their choice of React. It is (rightfully) seen by many
as overly complicated and not a great fit for the WP admin panel.

When you combine this with a lot of uncertainty over the upcoming Gutenberg
editor, I feel it's good to take a step back to evaluate options, but am also
afraid of Gutenberg not shipping, which would be disastrous for WP since the
current TinyMCE editor badly needs an overhaul.

~~~
nyordanov
I'd be fine with Gutenberg being delayed until next year if this means a
switch away from React.

